# entertaining a cattle dog



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

Help me out here. 
I did not plan on life taking such a busy turn when I decided to keep this cattle dog pup, but it has so I am left with a rather bored pup. 

In his boredom, he has learned how to chase squirrels up and over my fence(I sadly, cannot re-fence the yard at the moment with a taller one) and also has learned how to jump up on my counters and help himself  brutally smart pup. 
He can jump extremely high and runs very fast. I am considering making a flirt pole for him since his prey drive is high, but I also have a ton of space in my backyard and was considering a lure coursing system along with some agility equipment. 
Any suggestions on equipment or DIY projects? 
Once winter falls, we shouldn't be near as busy and can hike and exercise more often.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I have seen an agility starter kit sold at Petcos before. That may be a quick, easy way to do it.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Flirt poles are fantastic. Spring poles are pretty awesome as well. 

As for counter surfing. That's self rewarding. Keeping the counter clear of everything is your best defense.

As for chasing squirrels, I bet you could train him that the fence is a boundary that we do not cross.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I find the absolute best thing I can do for my blue heeler crosses is biking with them. Its the quickest way I can tire them out. I find a 2 mile bike ride tires them out as much as an 8 mile walk, and I don't have time to walk 8 miles every morning and night. It takes about 20 minutes with stops, so worth the time.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i have a friend with two-they need exercise and a job. of course, she lives with mini horses, has a pool and many other dogs to run and herd with.

you just may find your furniture in the middle of the room, when you come home one day.


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

Molly, I do plan on getting a bike as soon as I can! My old one broke down and I haven't had the money to replace it yet  

I wish he only counter surfed, he actually jumps ON the counter and steals anything; food, bills, oven mitts, etc. lol 

Anyone have a good design for flirt poles? I made one once, but didn't get it right and was a bit of a disaster. My dogs do love them though. 

Lauren, how do you suggest I teach him the boundary? A few weeks ago when I was out cutting the grass, he chased a squirrel that was running along the tree tops and once the squirrel jumped to another tree, up and over my dog went. He ended up catching his foot in the top fence loop(it is a chain link) and tumbled over the top of the fence dangling and screaming. Thankfully, I was only a yard away and snatched him back over to the other side before he broke his leg or gutted himself on the sharp top. 
I now always keep a close eye on him and call him back to me when ever his interest perks up and praise him overly enthusiastically each time he bounds back to me. So far, so good; and we are knocking out working on his recall at the same time. Two birds with one stone there.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

About 3 foot PVC Pipe. 6 foot rope. Tie knot in one end of the rope so it won't get out the PVC, tie toy on the end. Boom, you're done. 

You can drill a hole in the end of the PVC, but for this one use a rope about the same length as the PVC.

I have 2 of them, one is a horse lunge line, 6'. But for a more portable one, I drilled a hole in the fat end of an extra chuckit , put a rope through there, tied a knot so it won't slip out, found a toy with a string loop on top.





RiverRun said:


> Anyone have a good design for flirt poles?


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

what is the best type of rope to use that is easily tie-able?


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I use fairly thin braided nylon rope. I do NOT like the yellow poly rope, it's hard to tie. 




RiverRun said:


> what is the best type of rope to use that is easily tie-able?


----------

